# fake rock wall piccies



## tomsbird (Feb 28, 2009)

this background/wall was built for my 5' x 2' tank which houses a trio 1.2. desert collared lizards, eddie, charlie and izzy they love it, eddie can be seen in most of the pics, such a poser.

thanks to all that offered help and advice on the making and help on how to get the pics into this post :notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice setup there,Now wheres them pics of your collareds :2thumb:.


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow that is amazing, well done


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats one of the best fake rock builds ive seen yet! very impressive


----------



## Candyfuzz (Apr 15, 2009)

Did you make it yourself?
If so out of what and how?
I'm considering making my own as I can't find any decent ones online/ at stores...
How'd u get the little water and food dish holder made?
:gasp:


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

very sweet :2thumb:


----------



## tomsbird (Feb 28, 2009)

Candyfuzz said:


> Did you make it yourself?
> If so out of what and how?
> I'm considering making my own as I can't find any decent ones online/ at stores...
> How'd u get the little water and food dish holder made?
> :gasp:


yes, made it all myself with the help of my oh, bless him, he's a godsend.
made it out of polystyrene, pva, sandstone coloured powdered grout, several layers, one after another, after each coat has dried, then when you're satisfied with how sturdy it is (this also depends on the type of lizard you are making it for, weight, speed, jumping, climbing etc etc ) coat it waterproof pva and if desired whilst the glue is still wet, throw sand at it, to give it some texture.
i made the food and water dish holder by the same method.
there are lots of good guides on here and lots of nice piccies to give you ideas, but basically, you just need to have some idea of the shape and size that you want for your particular set up and lizard, also, some peeps make them in several sections and keep them separate, others like me have to make them in several sections (3 in my case, as my tank is top opening with glass shelves running the entire length, that hold the lid, so my design wouldnt fit in through the gap in the shelves, unless i made them into sections then joined them together once in the tank), all depends on the type of viv and opening you have to work with.

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## tomsbird (Feb 28, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> thats one of the best fake rock builds ive seen yet! very impressive


thank you very muchly, my first and only fake rock build, as i've finally rehomed the rest of my collection, though i'm very pleased with it and they absolutely love it, always running up the walls and all over the rocks and in the caves, it was well worth the long week of blood, sweat, profanities and small dent in my purse :lol2:


----------

